# How far is too far?



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Handcrafted...

Bumblebee replica capacitors for Gibson Les Paul | eBay

...What was famously quoted as being "born every minute"?


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

* "painstakingly handcrafted" LOL *


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

J-75 said:


> Handcrafted...
> 
> Bumblebee replica capacitors for Gibson Les Paul | eBay
> 
> ...What was famously quoted as being "born every minute"?


"More than 10 available / 6 sold" 

It would seem that six were born in this case...


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I've seen much worst prices. As far as "mojo" is concerned it doesn't seem like an outrageous price - if you're into that sort of thing. lofu


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Cups said:


> I've seen much worst prices. As far as "mojo" is concerned it doesn't seem like an outrageous price - if you're into that sort of thing. lofu


Ya, but I'm not sure how much "mojo" is in a modern cap hand-painted to look like an old one. I'd rather have an original hand-painted to look like a modern one. Who cares what it looks like? It's going to be inside something anyways. If someone wants film and oil caps, why don't they just buy them for 10% the cost of these? What are they planning to do? Play with the back-plate off on a youtube video, and ask their little brother on the camera to keep zooming in on the control cavity? I guess that would be mission accomplished ...asssuming the goal is to look like a douche.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

the next thing they'll replicate are rusty old guitar strings to give that "vintage vibe"(ration)...

View attachment 1996


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

I must go digging in my files sometime. I have a service bulletin from the 50's belonging to the Zenith Radio Corporation that specifically mentions "bumblebee" capacitors.

It says not only that no serviceman should ever use one but that if he finds any inside a radio or whatever they should immediately be replaced!

Zenith considered them poor quality, after repeated failures. They DID use them themselves for a while and then banned them from too many warranty problems.

Now, who are you gonna believe? Zenith Radio, who actually invented much of the tube electronics in those years and also kept quality history on what they used in what they built, or some guy on the Internet who likely has never SEEN an electronics textbook, let alone read one!:sSig_cool2:

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------

